# Fish ID help please



## steampunk70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello - I bought a couple cichlids a while ago and cannot remember what they are. Can someone please ID this fish? Thank you!


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Polystigma

Nimbochromis polystigma - Reference Library - redOrbit

I hope this helps. Pretty fish


----------

